# Real Low Down on Creed Green Irish Tweed.



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm about to finish my second 4oz bottle of Creed Green Irish Tweed. My first bottle was purchased from Creed, full price. (been to long to recall the exact price, but I do recall it was a a little steep price wise.)

Second bottle was from Amazon. specific vendor was, I believe, Fragrance.net?

I have read several threads about this via other boards, the potential dubious quality of anything other then full price green Irish tweed.

I realize my opinion of the quality, strength, etc. between my first, *full price*, bottle of GIT, and my second (I guess real thing but potentially old stock bottle is subjective.) I could not tell detect any difference when I got my *half price* bottle verses the smell of the last in my old, *full price*, bottle. I had a woman friend do a blind, although not scientific, informal test. (Both bottles were the 4.0 oz Millesime spray)

Did I just get lucky?

I realize true fakes may be out there but if the bottle of half price GIT I purchased from Amazon was a fake I can tell you it was exactly the same looking bottle as my full price bottle. (in every detail I could detect)

Replies, please as concise as possible, just your own first hand experiences.

Thank you


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, 225 views and no one has any insight into this,....:frown:


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

I for one am just glad to have heard this. My first bottle is getting verrrrrry low, and I'll need a replacement soon. No insights from me, but thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

No experience with Creed, but I've bought plenty of perfume for my wife from Amazon without ever having reason to suspect any of it was fake.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> I'm about to finish my second 4oz bottle of Creed Green Irish Tweed. My first bottle was purchased from Creed, full price. (been to long to recall the exact price, but I do recall it was a a little steep price wise.)
> 
> Second bottle was from Amazon. specific vendor was, I believe, Fragrance.net?
> 
> ...


You kinda just got lucky. Or it may be that Fragrance Net doesn't dabble in fakes, I don't have any authoritative information.

I've worn GIT for the summer for about 10 years. What I did was to get a Creed packaged sample, and then compare the on-line discounter order to it. It was spot on. Once I am convinced of the validity of the scent, I keep a small amount to benchmark any new purchases. If a counterfeiter can duplicate it identically, I'll never now, but also not worry about it. But also be aware that a lack evaporation and time having been open *will* often make your new order smell *slightly* different. I once received an order for something that didn't smell remotely like the Creed I had been using. The discounter nervously took it back without complaint.

I've bought about 6 bottles of Creed from Scentiments. I've never had a problem, and they have a good reputation on Basenotes. They often don't immediately have it in stock, but buy discounted lots when they become available, and will send you an e-mail when it comes in.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

A wealth of information Flanderian. I would appreicate notification if there's a special deal on 4oz. bottle of Millesime spray.

I'll go to Scentiments.

Thank you and best regards,


----------



## Puig (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi gents, first posting, although longtime lurker. I am a basenotes member as well, so I may have some expertise here, as I have a dozen or so Creeds. You can normally get GIT from reputable online vendors, fragrancenet, fragrancex, beauty encounter are just a few where you can get Creeds at roughly half price, there are often discounts on that as well. No chance of getting a fake from any of them, they are often from other markets, i.e., Middle East, so called "grey market", but I'm sure Creed is in on all this, as I have gotten very recent bottles from these vendors, more recent in fact than the Creed boutique, and they always have plenty in stock. Creed is still making lots of money, either way. They make nice stuff, but don't pay full price for it, and don't believe for a minute any of their faux history, or faux celebrity lists, enjoy it for the scent alone.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay, I ended up going through Beautyencounter:


I paid $131.90 including delivery. I will compare it to the last of the bottle I currently have and compare as closely, if subjectively, as I can.

If it's the real thing, even if it's past a given date, I think it will be well worth it since it's about half the Creed retail price.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

^ They have Aventus pretty cheap too, which is my favorite Creed fragrance. I'll be interested to hear about your experience with beauty encounter.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> Okay, I ended up going through Beautyencounter:
> 
> I paid $131.90 including delivery. I will compare it to the last of the bottle I currently have and compare as closely, if subjectively, as I can.
> 
> If it's the real thing, even if it's past a given date, I think it will be well worth it since it's about half the Creed retail price.


Hope it works well. Haven't heard of them, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. I'm sure multiple retailers get hold of odd lots and discount it. The item has a huge margin, so that shouldn't be too hard to do.

Let us know your experience when you receive it.

I just broke out a bottle of Creed's Original Vetiver to celebrate autumn that I had purchased from Scentiments several months ago. Good as gold.


----------



## vestis virum facit (Oct 16, 2011)

I was nervous about this issue when I first started ordering Creed fragrances online. Just to add to the already good advice above, I've only received authentic creed fragrances (perhaps gray market) when ordering direct from Amazon. I avoid the third-party retailers using their site because it's more work to research how reputable those sellers are, and some of them do peddle fakes. I may consider some other retailers now because of this thread. But direct from Amazon has been totally solid.

The people at Nordstroms and Neiman Marcus like to disparage Amazon claiming there is no way of knowing if the fragrance is authentic. This seems just to be manufactured uncertainty designed to prop up their unseemly margins on this high quality product.

Well, I don't see the point in spending over $100 for a paper bag from a store. Enjoy your Creed fragrance!


----------



## Puig (Sep 17, 2013)

127.72 MHz said:


> Okay, I ended up going through Beautyencounter:
> 
> I paid $131.90 including delivery. I will compare it to the last of the bottle I currently have and compare as closely, if subjectively, as I can.
> 
> If it's the real thing, even if it's past a given date, I think it will be well worth it since it's about half the Creed retail price.


I'm sure you won't have any problem with Creeds from Beauty Encounter, I never have. Be mindful however that there are batch variations, and hundreds of threads on Basenotes discussing them. Creed doesn't have great consistency, so some batches smell slightly different, and they also seem to come off weak at first, but once some air gets in the bottle the tend to blossom and get stronger. I'd be happy to decipher your batch code once you get it, to tell you the year, it'll be recent from Beauty Encounter, with GIT they are not selling old bottles. Best.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ I will take you up on your offer to decipher the manufacture code from both of my bottles of GIT.
Thank you.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Update; yesterday I received my new 4oz. bottle of Millesime spray. (GIT) I don't have the code on the bottle but I will post it later.

It seems to compare in every way to my other bottle,....Given it's box, documentation, the detail on the bottle, I can't see it being counterfeit. 

$131.90 isn't too bad for my favorite fragrance.


----------



## vestis virum facit (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh this will be fun, looking forward to the full debrief...


----------



## Puig (Sep 17, 2013)

Let me know the batch number when you have the chance... That's a good price, you can usually count on Walgreens having a two for one cologne sale a couple of times a year, they carry Creed online, it gets sent from Fragrancenet, a reputable Creed online dealer. I got my last bottle of GIT and a bottle of Original Vetiver during that sale last year, ended up getting each for just over $100 with the BOGO sale. Worth keeping an eye out for.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay I got it!

Here's two batch numbers, the first for my previous bottle that I'm just finishing. (took me over a year.) A3208L02

My new bottle, the one I just received is: A3212J01

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the "Key" to sort out the manufacturing? 

Thanks,


----------



## Puig (Sep 17, 2013)

Your previous bottle was 2008, the new one is 2012, so new stock. The code has been decoded by Creed devotees on Basenotes. The year is the fourth and fifth digits on bottles in the past 6 or 7 years, prior to that the batch codes were a little shorter with the year at the end. I know of that 2012 batch, as I've seen the number before, a good one from what I have heard, think some of the 2011 batches were a little weak. Check out Basenotes if you want to wade into batches, it can get really complicated and infuriating, and I think a lot of the batch issues are in people's heads, but there you have it. Hope you enjoy it, you shouldn't worry about buying any Creeds from the more reputable web dealers, I am convinced they get stock directly from Creed.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Very informative.
Thank you.


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

I got a fake or a "bad batch" (not my words) from Lily Direct. At ebay, quite a number of buyers have said the same. I did not find them on ebay when I made the purchase, only after I received the bottle and knew it was either not authentic, or in the least, "stale" or damaged. 

A prior purchase from Amazon, however, did work out for me.


----------

